# Wrong NOC Mentioned in EOI,now how to correct in ITA?



## jsingh37 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Mates,

I am at the stage of filling my ITA.(yet to submit it)

Presently,I have around 13.5 years for work experience. Break up is:
8 years has been in insurance sales/marketing .....so as per me it should be NOC 0121 Insurance, real estate and financial brokerage managers)
5.5 years has been in sales/marketing (other than Insurance sector)....as per me it should be NOC 0601-Corporate Sales Manager.


*EOI filed in March 2016 and 2017 .Mistakenly I the mentioned as:*
8 years has been in insurance sales/marketing .....NOC 0601- Corporate Sales Manager

*Reason:* Oversight....I took insurance sales/marketing/business development to be a part of NOC 601 but now when I looked at it in detail I realized that I should have mentioned it in NOC 0121.


*Query :*
Should I correct the NOC code for 8 years experiece in insurance sales/marketing from NOC 0601 to 0121 while filing ITA?

*If yes:*
1)How
2)Would it be counted as misrepresentation of facts stated earlier in EOI ?

*If no:*
Then what would be the impact on my points.Presently I stand at CLB 9 and Foriegn employment points are 50 ,as per ITA.I still satisfy the criteria of crossing the 3year experience in a paticular NOC....0601 in this case.


Regards
JSPCAN


----------



## jsingh37 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Mates,

Pls advise.

Regards
Jsingh37


----------



## jsingh37 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Not Sure if NOC 0601 is correct or not*

Hi Everyone,

The job description of my job matches with the NOC 0601.But my organization sells recruitment services and not any tangible product .

The NOC 0601 no where mentions about inclusion of services in its purview. (pls refer the NOC description below) So am confused if my NOC will be 0601 or something else ?

Pls advsie .

Regards
jsingh37


-----------------------------------
Lead statement of NOC 0601.
Corporate sales managers plan, organize, direct, control and evaluate the activities of establishments and departments involved in commercial, industrial, institutional, e-business and wholesale and retail sales. They are employed by commercial, industrial and wholesale and retail trade establishments.


----------



## jsingh37 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Everone,
Pls reply.

Regards
jsingh37


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you tried to contact IRCC about your query?

I don't think that people posting to an anonymous internet message board really should be relied upon to give you correct information... after all, none of us are a) immigration advisors or b) IRCC employees, so we would be guessing, at best, in what ever comments we made.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jsingh37 said:


> Hi Everone,
> Pls reply.
> 
> Regards
> jsingh37



You waited three minutes before posting again?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> You waited three minutes before posting again?


No, OP had a second thread open in addition to this one, so I merged them together.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> No, OP had a second thread open in addition to this one, so I merged them together.



I assumed posts 3 & 4 originated from the same thread.


----------

